
FBI admits it uses stingrays, zero-day exploits - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/fbi-admits-it-uses-stingrays-zero-day-exploits/
======
npongratz
Also reported by Engadget yesterday: [http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/08/fbi-
says-it-uses-zero-day...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/08/fbi-says-it-uses-
zero-day-exploits/)

